# Introduction of a new feature for the IBS Group: IBS Blogs



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I want to introduce a new feature that we just launched called IBS Blogs.IBS Blogs is the first and only blogging community created specifically for IBS sufferers.The word "Blog" is short for "Web-log", or, in other words, your own personal online journal. Now, you may have heard of Blogs before, or this may be the first time you've ever seen this word. It doesn't really matter all that much, because one of the greatest things about Blogs is that they're so easy to use that ANYONE can have one!If you have a BB username and password then you are all set. Simply go to this URL:http://blogs.ibsgroup.orgYou can create your own Blog and then have a personalized URL to give to your friends to jump right to your own blog. It's all explained on the new area. Visit the FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) if you are unsure of something.The IBS Blogs environment is very new and we hope there aren't any problems with it; however, please report bugs and feedback by clicking the Bugs/Feedback link to send it to us.Happy Blogging!!!Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*New*You may quickly jump to IBS Blogs by clicking the *Go* tab and selecting *IBS Blogs*.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The IBS Groug Blogs environment is getting very close to being officially launched.Thanks for those people who took the plunge and started a personal Blog during our test phase. We would like to clean-up any last remaining bugs and ask that anyone who has created a Blog to please add a new entry to your Blog.*How about adding your Blog to the IBS Blog Webring!*The IBS Blog Webring is located here:http://c.webring.com/hub?ring=blogirritablebowIf you would like to add your IBS Blog to the ring click on the Join This Ring link or click here, http://c.webring.com/wrman?ring=blogirritablebow&addsiteJeff


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Jeff! I think this is a cool idea. One question - I already have a blog, and I sometimes talk about my IBS on it. Is that type of blog appropriate for the IBS webring, or no? Just wanted to check, because the webring instructions sound like it's for blogs mainly about IBS.Thanks!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It might make sense to add a Blog to the webring that is dedicated to dealing with IBS, unless you spend a great deal of time discussing it on your personal blog.Jeff


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump to Place as first Featured thread!


----------

